# An agility tip a day from SG



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

Since we seem to be talking about Susan Garrett a lot lately...

For anyone who missed it, she'll be sending out an agility tip a day for the month of March via her newsletter, not her blog. You just have to sign up with your email address for her newsletter. Today's tip was about selecting the right puppy.

The blog: http://susangarrett.wordpress.com/
Sign up for the newsletter: http://clickerdogs.com/ in the right column.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

Aster - for those of us who missed today's tip, would you post it (or the main elements)? Some of us are in the market for pups in the near future and might find it, um, interesting.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ArtistInNatureAster - for those of us who missed today's tip, would you post it (or the main elements)? Some of us are in the market for pups in the near future and might find it, um, interesting.


I sent you a PM. Theres a disclaimer about reprinting the tips so I didn't want to post it on a public forum.


----------

